# Wanted- a loving home waiting for a young seal point buck



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi i have been registered to the forum for a while but have stayed a bit shy,
my name is marni,

I have a loving home waiting for a seal point buck mini lop or dwarf lop, i would like one ageing from 8 weeks to 6 months,

I live in portsmouth , Hampshire but i can travel up to 50 miles.Please contact me on [email protected] or pm me if you can help.

Thanks : )


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello from another Pompey person! 

What breed do you mean? You can get the seal point colouring in Netherland Dwarfs, Mini Lops, Dwarf Lop, Lionheads and others.... it's just a colour.


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello, 

Oh how silly of me.. i would like a lop.. i will update the post.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

> Hello from another Pompey person!


Ooooh Pompey people!  i used to live in Gosport (i've moved now though to the Isle of Wight)
I'm in Pompey every monday so if i can ever help in any way let me know


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ohhh people from gosport area  do any of you travel near essex? im trying to arrange a bunny run from gosport


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hi marni have u had a look at the rescue buns on this site? see if any of them take your fancy Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

frags said:


> Ohhh people from gosport area  do any of you travel near essex? im trying to arrange a bunny run from gosport


Sorry frags i dont go that way  i only go from the isle of wight to pompey then to gosport and back


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the lovely Umber has a stunning seal point lop, maybe she will lend it to you...not lol. just out of interest why do u want a seal point?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> the lovely Umber has a stunning seal point lop, maybe she will lend it to you...not lol. just out of interest why do u want a seal point?


*Grabs Daisy and hides her*


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Flakey is a blue point (if I got his name right), so you might be safe, Umber!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ohh i thought daisy was a frosty point lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

frags said:


> ohh i thought daisy was a frosty point lol


Well there ya go - looking at Umber's sig I can see a blue point... sex indeterminate! I did say I might have got the wrong bun.... lol.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol and until I read this thread I thought I had a grey Dwarf Lop called Daisy lol!


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thankyou for all your replys,

not to sure about people joking around tho, please only reply if you are serious.

Kind regards


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Shame ou dont live near here, I saw an ad giving 2 away for free


----------



## romjob1804 (Oct 11, 2009)

ah ok, where do you live????


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

romjob1804 said:


> Thankyou for all your replys,
> 
> not to sure about people joking around tho, please only reply if you are serious.
> 
> Kind regards


we are only being friendly, we are a nice friendly bunch here.
There are more serious forums for people looking for a perticular breed/colour for breeders out there  they dont have much joking around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a seal point buck 7 weeks old he's a lionhead though...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Mixed-breed classifieds in Okehampton : Sealpoint Rabbit FREE to good home


----------

